# He's almost ready!



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Got the kiddo pulling about 30-35 pounds now. He says he can go heavier. This was from 10 yards, going to open it up to 20 tomorrow. If he can do this with another 5 pounds of draw and ten more yards I might let him shoot at a doe.



















He did a great job in the stand with me Monday night. Didn't shoot anything, but we had a couple of deer close enough for him to hear them crunching the corn.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Way to go Hunter!


----------



## Gulfcoast13 (Mar 10, 2010)

Flippin awesome.. Let him shoot a buck, he is ready. Great pattern for a youngster and high five to you dad for getting him involved.

Nothing better than hearing the corn crunch, ohh wait!!.... yes there is, the ribs of a ole' doe or a big buck getting busted by a broadhead.

Good luck and let us know.......


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh yeah. That's the way to start him young. He is going to be pump when he get's to try his hand at the real deal.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

That is the good stuff right there. That is something that can never be taken away.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Good on you. My daughter is in another blind as I
Write this. Hunting with your kids is the best.


----------



## justme2007 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Hunter*

Hey Bear turn hunter loose to stick one, I think he's ready I;m 42 years old and couldn't sling several like he has. Thats awsome way to go hunter buy the way this is Khoury. Your grandmother would love to see it.


----------

